
George Orwell on Writing Code - brslv
https://borislav.xyz/observations/george-orwell-on-writing-code/
======
samizdis
The rules cited come from the essay Politics and the English Language. [i] The
style guide of the Economist newspaper is predicated on that essay. [ii]

[i]
[https://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_poli...](https://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit)

[ii] A copy of The Economist style guide at archive.org -
[https://archive.org/details/EconomistBooksTheEconomistStyleG...](https://archive.org/details/EconomistBooksTheEconomistStyleGuideTheEconomistPublicAffairs2015/page/n7/mode/2up)

\- the latest edition is sold via The Economist and by some book sellers.

~~~
brslv
Thanks for [ii]! Didn't know that Economist reused the Orwell's wisdom :)

